# Brush Conditioner Question



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody have a suggestion concerning a product for conditioning Polyester/ Nylon brushes?
Nylon & Polyester/Nylon blend brushes are well cleaned, combed out & properly stored in the paper jackets when not in use. 
Brushes just need a bit of help for overall conditioning to keep bristles soft, pliable and off load paint steadily & in a good flow. 
Any suggestions for home made or commercially available product would be appreciated. 
Have used Downy Fabric Softner 50/50 with water. 
OK, but looking for for more effective/longer lasting results.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I use fabric softener after every brush cleaning and it lasts for the next paint job. How long were your hoping for it to last?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i spray mine down with WD-40 then brush it in........i also spray the insides of my cans an buckets as well with the stuff, makes clean up easier


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Sustainable in OR. said:


> Anybody have a suggestion concerning a product for conditioning Polyester/ Nylon brushes?
> Nylon & Polyester/Nylon blend brushes are well cleaned, combed out & properly stored in the paper jackets when not in use.
> Brushes just need a bit of help for overall conditioning to keep bristles soft, pliable and off load paint steadily & in a good flow.
> Any suggestions for home made or commercially available product would be appreciated.
> ...


Don't soak them in TSP. My first brush I treasured and kept clean and thought soaking it in some TSP would make it super nice and clean. It ruined the brush. Also, WD40 turns into a sticky lacquer like substance over time. Something the makers of WD40 don't mention.


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Love this stuff. Not sure why I got two links posted here.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've never had to use a brush conditioner.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

When I took a tour of the Purdy brush factory earlier this month, the guy told me if you put the nylon brushes in the oven for 10 minutes at 200 it makes the bristles go back to their original shape.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> I've never had to use a brush conditioner.[/QUOTE
> 
> I've also never used a brush conditioner...Just clean your brush with dish soap, shake it dry and then return it to it's box.:blink:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Contractor Jeff said:


> Also, WD40 turns into a sticky lacquer like substance over time. Something the makers of WD40 don't mention.


 

thanks for your ''opinion''


----------

